# Too much!!



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I've just looked at the place where we bought muttley and they have 10 week old cockerpoos for sale. This means that muttleys mum was 2 weeks pregnant when I piced him up. He was 10 weeks!! I'm goin to keep an eye on this place as I thought they should only have three litters?? Am I right. And if they constantly breedher will that have any effect on muttley?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Which breeder did you go to? Are you sure they don't have more than one breeding bitch?


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

It was little rascals in Lincolnshire (turns out its a but of a puppy farm) there is only one cocker bitch :-(


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

That is terrible,back to back breeding is cruel to the bitch,these puppy farms need to be closed down.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't think it would be possible for a bitch to become pregnant 8 weeks after whelping


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's an awful place, you will probably find they have bought a litter in to resell, most likely from a god awful puppy farm in Wales


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

So if that's what they do the mum and dad they showed us prob aren't muttleys parents then ?? Should I be worried??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Have you taken your puppy to the vet for their healthy puppy check up? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Smallears said:


> So if that's what they do the mum and dad they showed us prob aren't muttleys parents then ?? Should I be worried??


Not necessarily, but forewarned is forearmed. Make sure that Muttley gets lots and lots of socialisation with other dogs and people, play with him, if he gets a bit nervy in new situations treat him gently and help him to overcome his fears. Make sure he has a routine so that he feels secure. These are the sorts of things he might have missed out on. Ask for advice from the vet, this forum etc if you are the slightest bit worried about any of his behaviour, and explain why you are concerned.

It's just as likely that Muttley is absolutely fine, and you are doing really well with him, whatever the case, Muttley has a loving, caring home, and is one of the lucky ones.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't remember where I read it but I read that they take pups that other breeders don't manage to sell. x 
Did you see Mutely with his mum and other litter mates x


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttley had a check when I bought him home. He had kennel cough but other than that the vet said he was really healthy. He was with his siblings and I have since met up with his sister as they go to same vets. He wasn't great at night at first but now sleeps in his crate from 10 till 7. We go to puppy parties and walk where there are lots of dogs. We live by a river so always seeing other dogs. Other than his mental puppy moments when he try's to dig thru his bed and runs about like a bat out of hell he seems pretty well adjusted. They showed me his mum and dad but they weren't in wiv him??


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

He sounds fine  I wouldn't worry too much. It's quite likely you did see his parents. i'd have thought the breeders would have been more likely to have made some excuse if they weren't able to show them to you rather than flagrantly lie by showing you 2 dogs unrelated to Muttley.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know much about them but they seem to have an almost constant supply of pups advertised on preloved.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

If you Google them some interesting articles come back...


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Colin you're right about the constant supply of pups. I googled too late as already had muttley. I'm just thankful I hav such a good pup but it is worrying that these places getaway with churning out puppies this way!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Try not to dwell too much on it, it's done now and he is obviously a great boy who has found a great family 

You won't be a returning customer and have enlightened others as to the goings on there. 

xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Unfortunately the dogs you were shown most probably weren't Muttley's parents  
Little Rascals are like DogsRus, they are little more than brokers. They may breed some litters but they also buy in whole litters to sell on. The whole business is pretty sickening.

That said you have Muttley now and he sounds a fabulous little chap. His background doesn't make him 100% sure to suffer ill effects from his early weeks. Hopefully kennel cough is the worst that he deals with and he has a lovely home now. Try not to feel too bad or worry too much, it's an easy mistake to make and you will most likely have many happy and healthy years with your little guy. I am sure you will be extra vigilant with any temperament issues if they arise and you sound like you are doing a great job in socialising him now. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I know we are all happy with our pups from Victoria, but she did say one or two things that worried me a little. She separates the pups from their Mum at 4 weeks. They are put on kibble very young and at least three of them have had the runs and been (in my opinion) underweight. And it's possible that Max,s mum (holly) had not long before had a previous litter. Any thoughts?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> I know we are all happy with our pups from Victoria, but she did say one or two things that worried me a little. She separates the pups from their Mum at 4 weeks. They are put on kibble very young and at least three of them have had the runs and been (in my opinion) underweight. And it's possible that Max,s mum (holly) had not long before had a previous litter. Any thoughts?


None of that sounds good to me, poor puppies! 4 weeks is far to early to leave mum.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

On the other side of the coin....she did say any health issues to let her know, and should we not be happy with Max for any reason she will have him back. He is a very happy contented little boy with no issues re biting, growling etc. I can stroke him when he is eating put my hand in his bowl etc. Approach him when he is sleeping and pick him up with just a lick of greeting, so he seems very balanced. And we did meet 
Mum and Dad and he was playing with all his siblings. So lots of pros with a few cons!


----------



## rudy's mum (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, I felt sick reading your post, I got my Rudy from little rascals also, when I asked to see his parents, they brought out a load of American cockers, I didn't know which one was his mum and he doesn't look like an American, I already had him in my arms and my son loved him, so didn't feel I could question itt. I do hope muttley and Rudy are ok, I have to say Rudy seems absolutely fine, I love him to bits, keep me posted.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is a minefield out there for prospective puppy owners...
Muttley, Max and Rudy have landed on their feet with owners who love them, want the best for them and put a huge amount of effort into giving the best to their pups in terms of home environment, training and good socialising experiences.
Thank you for sharing your fears and uncertainties because it really helps to highlight to others potential problems, but don't waste too much time worrying about your pups - they will return your love 100% and hopefully be fit happy and healthy dogs and wonderful pets...
Enjoy them!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I didn't realise they were separated so early but I met mum who looked really healthy and well cared for, her temperament was amazing and had lots of affection for Victoria! I cannot fault jasper, like max his temperament is faultless! The only issues were with his weight but the litter picked up a bug after someone called to see their pup and brought every man and his dog with them. Victoria also text me after I collected jasper to check how he was doing! I also sent her an update the other day and she was delighted to here how he was getting on.
Hope everything goes well with muttley, he sounds lovely! I'm sure with lots of love and socialisation he will be fine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Rudy and max mums and dads, when all said and done we seem to have healthy happy pups so ok their start in the world wasn't as nice and cosy as some others but mutt came home at 10 weeks was using wee pads and within 2 weeks was sitting at door waiting to be let out to toilet, he didn't sleep that great for first few weeks but hey he's a pup!! And all my friends are amazed that I can walk up the river or thru woods without him being on a lead and he really behaves and never let's me far from sight so all in all little rascal pups aren't that bad are they!!


----------



## rudy's mum (Oct 29, 2012)

I've just let Rudy out of his crate after putting him in there for a couple of minutes for time out as he was creating merry hell, and he still is lol, so yes he is happy and healthy, god knows what's going to happen when we put the Christmas tree up, thank goodness they all have good homes now and we know for the future.


----------

